# New here!



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi people,

I just arrived in Dubai today, slightly overwhelmed by the whole move, would love to meet up with some other expats!! Let me know if people are meeting up.

Thanks!!

Grace


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Graco, 

Welcome to Dubai. 
Check out the post on "Nights out for weekend 27th/28th/29th November". 
If any of our little outings strike your fancy then by all means come along and join us. It's a great way to meet new people and get out of the house or hotel.


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hi Grace*

Hi Grace

I moved out here nearly 2 weeks ago now, it is very daunting!! 

Hope you settle in soon  

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions etc like I said I have found it difficult settling in out here!!

Leanne



Graco said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I just arrived in Dubai today, slightly overwhelmed by the whole move, would love to meet up with some other expats!! Let me know if people are meeting up.
> 
> ...


----------



## dubaivillas (Nov 24, 2008)

Good Luck all new expats


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all, I'll be moving out there from Australia in March next year to work at the new Dubai World City (not in construction) and will be VERY keen to meet new people and make new friends. I will be watching this and other forums from now till then and look forward to meeting you all when I arrive.

Cheers


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey Graco,
> 
> Welcome to Dubai.
> Check out the post on "Nights out for weekend 27th/28th/29th November".
> If any of our little outings strike your fancy then by all means come along and join us. It's a great way to meet new people and get out of the house or hotel.


Thanks ill try be there Thurs if i can find the way!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Graco said:


> Thanks ill try be there Thurs if i can find the way!


Hi, I've just sent you a PM with my #, give me a call tomorrow when you get to Barasti and we'll come and get you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Hi all, I'll be moving out there from Australia in March next year to work at the new Dubai World City (not in construction) and will be VERY keen to meet new people and make new friends. I will be watching this and other forums from now till then and look forward to meeting you all when I arrive.
> 
> Cheers


Unless the projects cancelled.....


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess that's always a possibility, but like I said I am not in construction. I am actually an aircraft engineer and will be working for a wholly owned subsiduary of DWC. But if there are any such problems hopefully they will come to light before I move.

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> I guess that's always a possibility, but like I said I am not in construction. I am actually an aircraft engineer and will be working for a wholly owned subsiduary of DWC. But if there are any such problems hopefully they will come to light before I move.
> 
> Cheers


Funnily enough, I always wanted to be an airline pilot! Had this deam of flying fighter planes for some reason. I knew I should have followed my dream - probably would have been shot down by now but at least, I wouldn't be stuck here wondering how long it would take before construction starts to recover! The sad thing is that things wouldn't be so bad right now had everyone not flown into a blind panic and started shelving projects as soon as the stocks lost value! Dubai has loads of debts but has anyone actually stopped and valued all those buildings - they could cover Dubai's debts a few times over!

But ever the optimists, I am counting my blessings (now if only I remembered where I'd put them all! )


----------



## mtara12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Grace

I have moved here from London not too long ago - about a month ago and have been just swamped with work but now it has calmed down a little I am getting bored. if you are in the same situation then give me a shout and we could meet up or something.

give me a shout if you want to meet up my e-mail is maciej dot tarasiuk at gmail dot com . sorry that I havent written it properly but I don't think these forums permit to write the whole thing

cheers

M





Graco said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I just arrived in Dubai today, slightly overwhelmed by the whole move, would love to meet up with some other expats!! Let me know if people are meeting up.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mtara12 said:


> Hi Grace
> 
> I have moved here from London not too long ago - about a month ago and have been just swamped with work but now it has calmed down a little I am getting bored. if you are in the same situation then give me a shout and we could meet up or something.
> 
> ...


Have a look here if you want to meet some people in a safe environment. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../13638-weekend-get-togethers-4th-5th-6th.html

I won't be there but my PA Moneypenny is organising it and you can PM her.

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

me and my wife live in dubai marina, i work far too much, but she doesnt so if anyone wants to meet up with her in the day times or both at nights/weekends, drop us a bell...


----------



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi guys, I have just accepted a job offer in Abu Dhabi but will be living in Dubai. I am quite a young working professional and would appreciate if anyone could give me advice on my salary and whether it will be enough to rent a 1bedroom apartment or a room in a shared apartment in Dubai Marina. Obviously I will need a sensible amount of disposable income as well after rent monies. My overall package is 25k, 15 basic and 10k allowances with the usual various other benefits.

Thanks in advance!

J


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

jaberry2 said:


> Hi guys, I have just accepted a job offer in Abu Dhabi but will be living in Dubai. I am quite a young working professional and would appreciate if anyone could give me advice on my salary and whether it will be enough to rent a 1bedroom apartment or a room in a shared apartment in Dubai Marina. Obviously I will need a sensible amount of disposable income as well after rent monies. My overall package is 25k, 15 basic and 10k allowances with the usual various other benefits.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> J


Have a look at this for your cost of living (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html)

As for living in Dubai Marina - There are other parts of Dubai. Dubai Marina is like living in Canary Wharf in London, would you live there in the UK?

Every penny you spend on rent is going to be dead money. Every penny you don't spend is what you will have to have an excellent social life and/or save some money for the future.

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

my 2 bed apartment in marina is 10K a month


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> my 2 bed apartment in marina is 10K a month


Can't see any 2 bed there for under 200K.

Good job.


----------



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> my 2 bed apartment in marina is 10K a month


Thanks Stevie. Im just after a 1 bedroom place or possibly sharing with ex pats in a room in a shared apartment.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

inimic - it has been rented for 3 years by the company, so not too much increasing, but yeah most things are around that nowadays, its stupid...
with all this credit going on you would of thought they had dropped!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Funnily enough, I always wanted to be an airline pilot! Had this deam of flying fighter planes for some reason. I knew I should have followed my dream - probably would have been shot down by now but at least, I wouldn't be stuck here wondering how long it would take before construction starts to recover! The sad thing is that things wouldn't be so bad right now had everyone not flown into a blind panic and started shelving projects as soon as the stocks lost value! Dubai has loads of debts but has anyone actually stopped and valued all those buildings - they could cover Dubai's debts a few times over!
> 
> But ever the optimists, I am counting my blessings (now if only I remembered where I'd put them all! )



Me to!, I was in the RAF cadets flying with them, the only reason I moved out here in the first place was to get around £50,000 GBP - for my private pilots license and money for a ski instructor course!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

marc said:


> Me to!, I was in the RAF cadets flying with them, the only reason I moved out here in the first place was to get around £50,000 GBP - for my private pilots license and money for a ski instructor course!


Funnily enough I have never ben interested in sitting up front and driving these things.... quite happy just trying to keep them in the air

Looking forward to coming over in March, any ideas on a good place to live (1 bed apartment) that would be convenient to Dubai World Centre? My preferance is not to have a car of possible so somewhere in cycling distance or on public transport if there is any there.

Very much appreciate the input of everybody on this forum it has been a wealth of relevant information.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> so somewhere in cycling distance or on public transport if there is any there.


I wouldn't cycle in Dubai, it's putting your life on the line for sure. Public transport is 'OK' you just have to get smart to the taxi routes and where the buses stop and be willing to wait a little (or sometimes a little longer)

I only use public transport and I get by just fine. It's actually much cheaper and better for the environment as they really do pack those buses


----------



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im going to be restricted to public transport for the first month until I sort out a car. Off subject I know, do you guys know the process for the residency visa? My company are arranging it all. Is this all sorted out prior to me entering the company or are various items covered on arrival? A little confused on the process and how long this takes!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jaberry2 said:


> Im going to be restricted to public transport for the first month until I sort out a car. Off subject I know, do you guys know the process for the residency visa? My company are arranging it all. Is this all sorted out prior to me entering the company or are various items covered on arrival? A little confused on the process and how long this takes!



Your company will apply for your employment visa which will allow you to enter the country for the purpose of employment. Once you arrive, they will take this and your passport off you and send you for your medical test, the result of which will be sent along with your passport and visa to the freezone authority, where provided that you are healthy, they will stamp a residence visa in your passport allowing you to live here legally! Takes anything from 2 days to a couple of weeks to get everything sorted depending on how efficient your company is!


----------



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Your company will apply for your employment visa which will allow you to enter the country for the purpose of employment. Once you arrive, they will take this and your passport off you and send you for your medical test, the result of which will be sent along with your passport and visa to the freezone authority, where provided that you are healthy, they will stamp a residence visa in your passport allowing you to live here legally! Takes anything from 2 days to a couple of weeks to get everything sorted depending on how efficient your company is!


Thanks Maz, I appreciate your quick response. I'm looking forward to arriving now as that was my only major concern. I owe u a drink!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jaberry2 said:


> Thanks Maz, I appreciate your quick response. I'm looking forward to arriving now as that was my only major concern. I owe u a drink!


You're welcome! I'll have a Vodka Red Bull, ta!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I wouldn't cycle in Dubai, it's putting your life on the line for sure. Public transport is 'OK' you just have to get smart to the taxi routes and where the buses stop and be willing to wait a little (or sometimes a little longer)
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I guess the traffic over there really is as bad as they say it is...
> 
> BTW does anyone know if the new airport is operational yet? as I think that is where I will be based.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

nope........


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> nope........


Is that 'nope' it isn't open or 'nope' you don't know if it is????


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

it isnt...


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> it isnt...


Thanks for that, looks like I will be in closer to town at the old international airport then....


----------

